# hay detectores de señal de gps o 3g?



## spangler321 (Ene 30, 2012)

sabeis si existen detectores de telefonia movil, o gps?

lo que me pasa es que sospecho que tengo conectado al coche un geolocalizador de forma que me tienen localizado en todo momento. como no entiendo de mecanica no me imagino en que parte del coche puede estar. Tambien es cierto que si asi fuera, un localizador gps tendria que tener una antena que "vea" libremente el cielo. Pero como hoy en dia hay dispositivos de todo tipo y todo es posible si se tienen los medios suficientes, estoy sospechando de esa posibilidad y queria saber si hay algun detector de este tipo de señales. El dispositivo deberia constar de un localizador gps + un modulo 3g para comunicarse con los supuestos espías.

un saludo.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 30, 2012)

Cada vez me sorprenden más las preguntas que se hacen en éste foro... 

No te lo tomes a mal, solo que me ha echo gracia..


----------



## mtssound (Ene 30, 2012)

hola compañero!! realmente causa gracia la pregunta pero entiendo que es feo que te esten siguiendo

soy tecnico instalador de sistemas de seguimiento satelital en mi pais y te comento mas o menos como es la maniobra.
señal de gps tenes en todo el mundo ya que hay 24 satelites que cubren todo el planeta, lo que hace el equipo es recibe la señal que emiten los satelites, la triangulan y envian esa informacion por gprs o gsm, osea es un telefonito celular que capta las señales satelitales, las procesa y manda por un mensaje donde estas, si tenes el auto en marcha, si tenes una puerta abierta entre otras cosas.

es muy dificil interceptar la señal de celular ya que el equipo tira un paquete de reportes cada determinado tiempo. yo trataria de portarme bien con ese aparatito instalado!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2012)

Las empresas utilizan actualmente ese sistema para saber a donde fuiste , cuanto tiempo estuviste , cuanto te desviaste , etc , se llama "control"


----------



## electroandres (Ene 30, 2012)

Te lo pone el seguro cuando haces el tramite. Pero ahora hasta en el transporte publico nos tienen vigilados: SUBE. Asi como tambien por medio de los celulares y los bancos entre otras cosas.
Yo que vos me empiezo a acostumbrar a estar controlado.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 30, 2012)

spangler321 dijo:


> sabeis si existen detectores de telefonia movil, o gps?
> 
> lo que me pasa es que sospecho que tengo conectado al coche un geolocalizador de forma que me tienen localizado en todo momento. como no entiendo de mecanica no me imagino en que parte del coche puede estar. Tambien es cierto que si asi fuera, un localizador gps tendria que tener una antena que "vea" libremente el cielo. Pero como hoy en dia hay dispositivos de todo tipo y todo es posible si se tienen los medios suficientes, estoy sospechando de esa posibilidad y queria saber si hay algun detector de este tipo de señales. El dispositivo deberia constar de un localizador gps + un modulo 3g para comunicarse con los supuestos espías.
> 
> un saludo.



Si ánimo de ofender...
Pero..¿Se puede saber por qué sospechas de que te están espiando?
¿Acaso has visto autos negros que te seguían a todos lados, y hombres de traje (negro también, obvio)?



Saludos

PD: La primera pregunta va en serio..


----------



## miguelus (Ene 30, 2012)

Hay que ser bueno y portarse bien, si no el "Gran Hermano nos castigará" 

Pero siempre podemos escaparnos 

Mira aquí... 

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/car-cigarette-powered-gps-blocker-black-12-24v-106826

Hay más modelos.   

Sal U2.


----------



## spangler321 (Ene 31, 2012)

ya lo hicieron en ocasiones con otros y sospecho que ahora lo están haciendo conmigo, además la cosa es para preocuparse, pero lo único que trato de averiguar es si realmente hay dispositivos capaces de detectar una comunicación de un teléfono movil. Estos aparatos localizadores, tienen que constar obligatoriamente de un gps y de un modulo para comunicar la posicion al supuesto espía. Ese modulo suele ser un telefono movil, o un modulo 3g de forma que el aparato obtienen la posición actual por el gps y la envía al espía por telefonía movil. Lo más fácil sería buscarlo visualmente, pero temo que esté oculto y no poder localizarlo. Parece de locos, sí, pero tengo obligatorimente que averiguar si tengo ese dispositivo en el coche, ya me las han hecho peores no sería increíble que me hicieran esta.
He encontrado por la web varios detectores de radiofrecuencia, pero dudo de su efectividad. Los realemente efectivos se van por encima de los 1000e. Pero trato de averiguar si realmente puede haber dispositivos que sean capaces de detectar la señal de la telefonía movil, así como sé que los hay capaces de detectar camaras y microfonos por radiofrecuencia, pero la señal de la telefonia movil es distinta a la señal de un posible microfono inalambrico. En resumen la pregunta es la del principio, ¿hay aparatos capaces de detectar comunicaciones de telefonia movil?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2012)

Las empresas proveen de teléfonos celulares a sus empleados y esos tienen un GPS


----------



## miguelus (Ene 31, 2012)

spangler321 dijo:


> ya lo hicieron en ocasiones con otros y sospecho que ahora lo están haciendo conmigo, además la cosa es para preocuparse, pero lo único que trato de averiguar es si realmente hay dispositivos capaces de detectar una comunicación de un teléfono movil. Estos aparatos localizadores, tienen que constar obligatoriamente de un gps y de un modulo para comunicar la posicion al supuesto espía. Ese modulo suele ser un telefono movil, o un modulo 3g de forma que el aparato obtienen la posición actual por el gps y la envía al espía por telefonía movil. Lo más fácil sería buscarlo visualmente, pero temo que esté oculto y no poder localizarlo. Parece de locos, sí, pero tengo obligatorimente que averiguar si tengo ese dispositivo en el coche, ya me las han hecho peores no sería increíble que me hicieran esta.
> He encontrado por la web varios detectores de radiofrecuencia, pero dudo de su efectividad. Los realemente efectivos se van por encima de los 1000e. Pero trato de averiguar si realmente puede haber dispositivos que sean capaces de detectar la señal de la telefonía movil, así como sé que los hay capaces de detectar camaras y microfonos por radiofrecuencia, pero la señal de la telefonia movil es distinta a la señal de un posible microfono inalambrico. En resumen la pregunta es la del principio, ¿hay aparatos capaces de detectar comunicaciones de telefonia movil?



Con lo propuesto en el enlace anterior, yo no me preocuparía de si hay o no hay un GPS en mi coche, con ese artilúgio el GPS no funcionará por lo que nunca enviaría tu posición.
En esa misma página tienes detectores de RF realmente baratos, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que un Teléfono GSM no está siempre transmitiendo, únicamente lo hace cuando la Célula más cercana pide conformidad de su presencia o cuando te estás desplazando y tu Móvil solicita confirmación de su situación, y por supuesto si recibes una llamada.
En este caso, y si tus sospechas son fundadas, el GSM transmitiría temporalmente su situación en función de la programación del GPS.
Para más información mira aquí...

http://s.dealextreme.com/search/gps+tracker.


Saludos



Como ampliación a lo anterior...
En España, la utilización de estos dispositivos sin tu conocimiento y/o  permiso es un delito
castigado en el código penal.

Sal u2


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 31, 2012)

depende de la frecuencia de la señal 3g.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 31, 2012)

Según lo que dice esa página:


> - También detecta frecuencias GSM.


----------



## mtssound (Ene 31, 2012)

por que no nos cuentas de que vehiculo se trata para poder orientarte donde puede estar oculto el dispositivo?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 31, 2012)

Creo que como aca y en todo el mundo hay empresas que te pueden brindar el servicio de detectarte si tenes algo en el coche seguro que te va a salir mas barato que comprar algo y ademas con el letrado correspondiente podras elevar tu demuncia legalmente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> podras elevar tu demuncia legalmente


 
A menos que el automovil sea de la companía , tampoco se considera violatorio si el espionaje es del conyuje


----------



## miguelus (Feb 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A menos que el automovil sea de la companía , tampoco se considera violatorio si el espionaje es del conyuje



En España, actualmente, se considera violación de la intimidad, incluso entre conyujes, padres a hijos etc
La empresa tiene que informar a sus empleados de la existencia de estos dispositivos.
Incluso entre conyujes no se pueden leer los SMS ya que, igualmente, es violación de la intimidad.
Podría seguir pero son muchos temas "Off Topic"

Sal U2.


----------



## spangler321 (Feb 1, 2012)

mtssound dijo:


> por que no nos cuentas de que vehiculo se trata para poder orientarte donde puede estar oculto el dispositivo?



se trata de un seat ibiza del 2006. La verdad es que el detector de radiofrecuencia puede que no valga para nada ya que ese dispositivo no esta transmitiendo continuamente, y dado que puede haber interferencias con otras señales de telefonos moviles, seria realmente dificil saber con certeza si proviene de algo contectado a micoche.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 1, 2012)

Buenos días splanger321. 
Efectivamente, sería muy ingenuo pensar que un dispositivo de se tipo estuviera transmitiendo, continuamente o a intervalos regulares, a no ser que el que lo ha puesto quisiera que se detectara.
Lo lógico es pensar que el dispositivo guarde en su memoria las rutas y ante una llamada envíe todos los datos almacenados en su memoria de esta forma se puede saber los horarios y los trayectos realizados, las paradas y tiempos de inanición.
Esta es la forma de trabajar de las empresas de paquetería, compañías de Taxi etc. Cuando acaba la jornada es cuando se descargan los datos almacenados. En cualquier momento, y si interesa se puede consultar a un vehículo en particular o aun grupo de ellos para solicitar su situación.
Sigo pensando, que la mejor solución es la de inhibir el funcionamiento del GPS sobre todo es la más barata dado el precio tan bajo de estos pequeños dispositivos.
El hecho de que tu lo encuentres, no tiene ninguna implicación legal, ya que tu no puedes demostrar la procedencia de ese equipo.
Si el vehículo es de tu empresa, la misma tiene la obligación de comunicarte la existencia del mismo y su finalidad.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2012)

A ver si esto te sirve . . .


----------



## spangler321 (Feb 2, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Hay que ser bueno y portarse bien, si no el "Gran Hermano nos castigará"
> 
> Pero siempre podemos escaparnos
> 
> ...


parece la mejor solución, visto lo visto, ¿es posible que inhiba tambien la señal de telefono? es decir el gps y el movil van en frecuencias parecidas?
esque si meinhibe tambien el telefono igual ya no me vale.

aunque el detector de radiofrecuencia tambien seria util, se deja ahí encencido y así cuando cante sabemos que hay una llamada. igual una combinacion de las dos cosas es mejor.


----------



## spangler321 (Feb 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver si esto te sirve . . .



y este detecta telefonia movil? ¿cual es su ancho de banda?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 3, 2012)

Buenas tardes spangler321.

El inhibidor para GPS es solo para GPS.
La frecuencia en la que emiten los satélites GPS es de 1575,42Mhz para el canal L1 que es el tienen el 99,9999% de los receptores GPS, hay otro canal, el L2 en 1227,60Mhz, pero este canal no lo tienen los Receptores comerciales.
La frecuencia de 1575,42Mhz está muy separada de las Frecuencias GSM, la más cercana sería la banda de 1800 a 1900 Mhz...  más de 300Mhz.
Puedes estar tranquilo, no te causará problemas en el "Móvil".
En cuanto al detector de RF publicado en un Post anterior, el ancho de banda es de unos pocos Mhz, por lo que ante una señal de GSM no se enterará.
Hace algunos años, se pusieron de moda unos bolígrafos que en su parte superior tenían un pequeño Led, este Led se encendia ante la presencia de la señal de un "Móvil".
Por algún sector de un Disco Duro tengo información para la construcción de uno de estos artilugios, intentaré buscarlo.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2012)

spangler321 dijo:


> y este detecta telefonia movil? ¿cual es su ancho de banda?


 

Ni idea , lo tenía por ahí como detector de celulares.


----------

